# Leg muscle fatigue



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

OK so this is a new issue not a existing issue. If I pushed hard before and got sore or fatigued it was gone in 24hours and I felt fine. I haven't changed my eating habit's or hydration habits that I noticed. Bike setup has not changed at all.


So with that said I recently noticed my legs get fatigued fast. I can keep riding but its just hold a pace and stick with it. If I hammer down I got nothing in a very short distance. I rode Sunday and even this morning my legs were still stiff and sore even though I stretch and am on my feet all day at work moving around. My ride today was 10 miles in a few inch's of fresh snow. I didn't push hard just kept a slow pace and feel fine but I just kept a steady cadence going and didn't really hammer down.


I don't know what I did or what I can do to change this. About a month ago I rode 22 miles and was tired at the end and felt fine by that night. Sunday I rode 10 miles and feel horrible for days and that's not the only ride. I'm a bigger guy at 240lbs, I don't eat fast food, don't drink soda at all, avoid stuff with HFCS in it. Anyone have any clue where to even start with a issue like this?


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

On any meds?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

No med's not even Advil. I do take a fish oil pill once a day but I've been taking them for month's.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I've had this before. I know exactly what it is.





It's called "getting older."


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

Are these equivalent rides (22 v. 10)? 10 mi in snow may just be more taxing than you think.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You're ridding to much, get some rest.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

They are pretty equal terrain and hardness wise, some of the rides were at the same places. My average ride is usually 10-15 miles and I usually ride twice a week. The 22 mile ride I felt fine all my recent rides I feel horrible after. 


The 10 miles I did in the snow today was pretty low key flat ride and I didn't push hard at all. Its probably the best I've felt in awhile after a ride. It had no long climbs, no punchy sections where you had to hammer down. Just 10 miles of easy flat single track I cruised through at a steady cadence.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly sounds like ur diet is missing something. Vitamins/minerals wise. There is so much more to what u need to eat than you realize. And if u think about what you've been eating ill bet ull find a pattern in that ur diet is actually kinda limited. And dig further bet ull find things ur body needs that its now deprived of.

I say this cause during my on going weight loss journey, ive ran into this more than once. It sucks horribly too.

What I do is have a good multi vitamin in the cupboard for when this stuff starts, take one right away then again next morning. This helps alot while I look back at previous meals. we shop weekly bases on meal lists always have, but found it helps me figure out what I didn't get.

One big thing is I always watch sodium intake, too much so. Something else I found, lots of "healthier foods" r actually horrible for u. Like sour cream, low fat version is way worse than normal. Low calorie healthy boxed stuff half the time has ingredient list that makes me cringe.

Look up what ur body needs for a normal day, add in a bit more for what u burn extra while riding. MAKE SURE ur getting enough electrolytes (Gatorade etc is a joke in that dept its just flavored sugar water). And HFCS is nothing more than concentrated corn syrup, so unless u dont eat any jelly, syrup on pancakes, etc (fully organic or otherwise), hfcs means nothing. Its simple, concentrated liquid carbs/sugar. 

Long story short, make sure ur body is getting what it needs, and as u age those needs vary. Plus trudging through snow is far more work in less time than normal mtbing, eat accordingly 
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you consume protein right after you ride? If I thought it was diet related I would start there. Protein and amino acids for recovery. Even a glass of milk would help. But you said your diet didn't change so I would think either you need a week off the bike to fully recover and start fresh or if you're getting older you will have to accept longer recovery periods. (I don't know your age)


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Honestly sounds like ur diet is missing something. Vitamins/minerals wise. There is so much more to what u need to eat than you realize. And if u think about what you've been eating ill bet ull find a pattern in that ur diet is actually kinda limited. And dig further bet ull find things ur body needs that its now deprived of.
> 
> I say this cause during my on going weight loss journey, ive ran into this more than once. It sucks horribly too.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the same that something is missing but I cant pin it. I was on the weight loss journey for a awhile and it stopped. I just cant get below 235 no matter what I do now. I try and eat healthy and yes I don't eat any HFCS, I just avoid it and have for a few years now. It cut ALOT of not great for you goods out of my diet.

The snow ride where I didn't push I was fine. I feel great today but all I did was steady cadence spinning really.



Terranaut said:


> Do you consume protein right after you ride? If I thought it was diet related I would start there. Protein and amino acids for recovery. Even a glass of milk would help. But you said your diet didn't change so I would think either you need a week off the bike to fully recover and start fresh or if you're getting older you will have to accept longer recovery periods. (I don't know your age)


Sometimes, Sunday morning group rides we ride then hit a bar/food. I used to just eat whatever but I try to stay lean now and have for awhile. Mid week rides I ride before supper so I ride 10-12 miles then go home to eat.

I just turned 38 a month ago. I don't really think this is a old age issue.

After thinking about it 2 things stand out.

1st. is till before it got cold here I was hot, REALLY hot whenever I was pushing. I had a few rides where I was just boiling. I remember pulling my helmet for a long gravel climb cause it was all I could do to cool down in 60degree weather. I just discounted it as I was pushing hard but maybe it was something more.

2nd. is I haven't been eating salads as much. I eat more veggy's we just haven't been having salad as often since it cooled off out. I don't think that is enough to make a huge difference considering its offset by me eating other green's(broccoli, cauliflower, green beans)


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi dirt rider - I believe you are over thinking it. Ride hard, often and fast. If you are trying to lose weight for longevity -heavy exercise almost completely overcomes obesity as a risk factor. Fat fit guys live longer than skinny average guys.

Either way, losing weight is a long term proposition that isn't complicated - calories in just have to be less than calories expended.

Some days are just off days - but you can feel terrible bit still be your usual pace. Sometimes riding to a heart rate isn't a bad idea, you can see when you are slacking off and can help with motivation.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Ongoing Lifespan Disorder. Often abbreviated as OLD.

So slow down, do not push yourself as hard, and enjoy the ride more.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I didn't just wake up one morning and go OK I'm old, f*ck it. I'm damned sure it would bother more than my leg's if that's what it was as well. 


Talking with a friend today and was asking about it. Something odd came up. He asked what parts of my legs get sore and I said my hamstrings and my quad's only. I ride flats though and although you pull up a bit that's never a area that got sore before.


----------



## unabashedlypro (Nov 14, 2014)

Could something have changed on your bike? Did your seatpost slip? Are you wearing a new chamois? I would find it hard to believe that you would get a centralized and consistent soreness/fatique from a nutritional issue.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Your body is leaching out Potassium and Magnesium, in your perspiration. Once the electrolytes exit....the brain starts sending crazy signals to the muscle fibers. The muscles depleted, simply "freak out".


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Actually I changed which knee pads and chamois about a month ago. The knee pads I used to wear before but are really hot during the summer. The chamois is a Pearl Izumi Attack shorts which someone have to me cause they were to big. 

I rode today without pads only 5 miles though and it was still there. I'll try not wearing the chamois on my Wednesday night ride.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Your shorts' chamois is not a likely cause for leg fatigue. More likely missing nutrients as suggested before. I've been taking a magnesium plus protein for a medical issue I have and recently stopped taking it and experienced about what you are experiencing now. Plus, as suggested before all of us have off days or weeks. Try the multi vitamins for a while, I bet it helps.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I doubt ur shorts r causing this much of an issue but personally ive found my legs like regular shorts over chamois shorts better. Seat set up etc now I feel no difference in comfort with or without (apperently a WTB pure v seat is a literal perfect fit for me). 

But what ur describing I still believe is a nutrient issue. Either lack of intake or delivery (circulation) issue.

Get a GOOD multi vitamin (right now I'm trying one a day active and seems pretty darn good). Also you mentioned ur body runs really HOT. Been there done that. DRINK **** TONS OF WATER!!! As well as research through foods that increase circulation. Fish, lemons, tea (hot or cold I usually just put lemons in). Anything u eat that has oil used to cook, olive oil.

Also once u get balanced out, ull find you start loosing weight again if there is anything left that's overly in excess. Your body will balance out and a little extra fat storing nutrients (vitamins, carbs, protien) is better for u than being at ur perfect weight. This BMI thing is bs. It kills more ppl than it helps. In shape, healthy, properly fed, and not overly worked/fatigued constantly (whole body) will keep u alive and riding far longer than loosing 5or 10 lbs.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to go with the theory that maybe you just need a rest, how much do you ride a week, how many days and when was the last time you took a week off the bike completely? Could also be nutrition related if say maybe you're sweating more because of the weather or something like that depleting your essential nutrients, but I'm more certain you just need some time off the bike.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

LyNx said:


> I'm going to go with the theory that maybe you just need a rest, how much do you ride a week, how many days and when was the last time you took a week off the bike completely? Could also be nutrition related if say maybe you're sweating more because of the weather or something like that depleting your essential nutrients, but I'm more certain you just need some time off the bike.


2x a week usually, Wednesdays and Sundays. Rides vary between 10 to 20 miles. I haven't taken a week off since august. Then it was only cause I had 20stitchs in my knee 3layers deep.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> 2x a week usually, Wednesdays and Sundays. Rides vary between 10 to 20 miles. I haven't taken a week off since august. Then it was only cause I had 20stitchs in my knee 3layers deep.


What else do you do that's physical?


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

It's hard to imagine you are over doing it at 2 rides a week, it is also hard to imagine that it's nutrition based, unless you've done something dumb and just gone on a paleo diet or something.

You could easily have a virus that's just not showing up in other ways - fatigue is a very common viral symptom as is muscle soreness. 

The on oh thing I can think of is research a bit on alkaline versus acidic diets, there is some evidence that low dose sodium bicarbonate is helpful in reducing acidosis muscle pain after hard exercise and during for that matter. Things that can cause this are perhaps a sudden love of orange juice etc


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Take the dog out for a walk 2-3 times a week. Nothing crazy just 2-4 miles through the woods. I'm on my feet for 10 hours a day at work. I'm a auto tech and always moving. I'll be snowboarding 2 times a week soon on top of riding. 


I'm trying to balance out my diet. Up potassium, magnesium and proteins without eating a ton and just eating a balanced meal. I guess I'll likely have to start taking a multi vitamin.


I'm going to ride without the chamois tomorrow. I'm not expecting that to be it but it should be pretty obvious if it is. I never rode with one till recently though, never needed it. After trying one its nice but I never would have spent money on one to try it.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you use foam roller? 

You would be surprised how much power and energy is lost when muscles are knotted up or are pre-tensioned. It reduces their capacity to generate power but use as much energy as normal. Which means you are working harder to go slower.

I try to roll 2-3 times a week on the days inbetween riding or workouts.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I do not use a foam roller, never had to. I all I ever had to do was stretch and at worst a quick rub if they were real sore and I was fine.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

I think its all of the above.. Being an auto tech isn't an easy job so I think rest is a part of this. Not saying riding 2x a week is too much but maybe be less active in your down time if possible. Your diet is also part of it. You say your 240. You're a big dude. Your body needs more food than my 180 pound self on top of the extra fuel needed for riding, boarding and walking the dog. One of the things not mentioned here is possible food allergies. They do creep up in adulthood. I found out I can't do gluten when I was 36 years old. I'm 39 now. I had fatigue and other issues before I got rid of the wheat, so check for any weird allergies. Your body needs x amount of protein, carbs and good fats per pound of weight. Make sure you get enough fuel in your body. Keep a food journal for a few months to keep track of how you feel after you eat certain things. And hate to be the bearer of bad news, while 38 certainly isn't old, my body does require more rest, and recovery time than I needed even a few years ago. Good luck..


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like I'm taking a break no matter what. Woke up Wednesday with a bit of a sore throat and by that night I had a fever. I'm not planning on riding till at least next Wednesday so hopefully my legs get a bit of a break.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm feeling like 90% recovered after kicking the virus I had. I rode tonight a little but I've been eating good and making sure to stay away from the bike. I had no issue's tonight besides sounding like a sick old man after the first climb. Once that was done I was solid the rest of the ride. I'm hoping this was just a me being burnt out and getting sick.


I was fast to, I thought it was not being on the bike for 2 week's but I passed my friend on a climb pretty easily and he never caught me. I got home and my times on some sections were PR's even though I'm not 100%. I didn't feel like I was pushing at all :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> I'm feeling like 90% recovered after kicking the virus I had. I rode tonight a little but I've been eating good and making sure to stay away from the bike. I had no issue's tonight besides sounding like a sick old man after the first climb. Once that was done I was solid the rest of the ride. I'm hoping this was just a me being burnt out and getting sick.
> 
> I was fast to, I thought it was not being on the bike for 2 week's but I passed my friend on a climb pretty easily and he never caught me. I got home and my times on some sections were PR's even though I'm not 100%. I didn't feel like I was pushing at all :thumbsup:


Before you got sick did you notice that you were unusually strong?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

No not at all, the start of this thread was about having no energy in my leg's if I pushed. I noticed my legs feeling weak a solid 3-4 weeks before I got sick but I felt fine(not sick). I didn't feel sick so it never really entered my mind.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess he missed the word "fatigue" ( sounds like strong  )

You are stronger now from having a break. I know when I take a week off I can kill it on the first ride back. Very normal. I honestly think you are just over training. Take breaks between hard rides.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dirtrider76 said:


> No not at all, the start of this thread was about having no energy in my leg's if I pushed. I noticed my legs feeling weak a solid 3-4 weeks before I got sick but I felt fine(not sick). I didn't feel sick so it never really entered my mind.


Yeah, I know that. I just thought maybe you had a strong day before you got sick. I can always tell when I'm going to get sick. The day before I'll have an unusually strong workout at the gym or on my bike, or both.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Terranaut said:


> I guess he missed the word "fatigue" ( sounds like strong  )
> 
> You are stronger now from having a break. I know when I take a week off I can kill it on the first ride back. Very normal. I honestly think you are just over training. Take breaks between hard rides.


Yeah, this happens to me too. Rest is just as important as the training. Go back to post number 6. I called it!


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Yeah, I know that. I just thought maybe you had a strong day before you got sick. I can always tell when I'm going to get sick. The day before I'll have an unusually strong workout at the gym or on my bike, or both.


Nothing noticeable, I honestly had no clue I was getting sick. The only thing that bothered me was my leg's.


----------

